# The "What is it worth?" thread



## Shane

Topic title changed to

*The "What is it worth?" Thread*

Thought we could use this thread for anything else your considering getting a price on ...it could be cameras,cars,anything just like to know how much things are worth before actualy listing them in that selling section? OR maybe dont want to sell them online but would like to just get a rough idea on how much something is worth beforehand?


----------



## bebopin64

$0  

vista 64bit is pissing me off so much.  i only play 3 games, and 2 of them arent working since i went vista 64bit.  So i would pay $0 for another system with 64bit.


----------



## laznz1

Oh well im here how about mine??



> MAIN BEAST/LAPTOP/IN THE WINGS
> CPU: Dual core AMD 3.2ghz Athlon/1.7ghz/2.6ghz
> Ram: 2GB at 887/1GB at 400mhz/1GB at 400mhz
> PSU: 400W/Battery/420W
> HDD: 820GB S-ATA/40GB HDD/40GB HDD
> OS: Windows XP SP2/XP PRO SP2/Ubuntu​


----------



## patrickv

Mine is in my sig, the Home one, but since am using them now, they would be second hand when for sale so way cheaper than they were bought


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Price mine please! In the sig


----------



## just a noob

probably around 750 to somebody who knows about computers, probably around $1000 to a sucker, now price me


----------



## Shane

please quote the rig your pricing there  its getting confusing lol


----------



## just a noob

Nevakonaza said:


> please quote the rig your pricing there  its getting confusing lol



meant yours :T


----------



## MouSe

> cpu: q9650@4.5ghz watercooled
> mobo: asus maximus formula II
> gpu: 4870x2 watercooled
> ram: 4gb's of ddr2 dominator
> psu: 1kw corsair
> hdd's: 2x wd velociraptors
> case: mountain mod ufo anodized black
> cooling: 8 san ace h1011's



I'd pay around $1500 for this setup. 

Now please, price me out. Either one of them, or both if you want.


----------



## Bacon

MouSe said:


> I'd pay around $1500 for this setup.
> 
> Now please, price me out. Either one of them, or both if you want.



Only 15?

Hell I'd pay at the very least 2200



> cpu: q9650@4.5ghz watercooled
> mobo: asus maximus formula II
> gpu: 4870x2 watercooled
> ram: 4gb's of ddr2 dominator
> psu: 1kw corsair
> hdd's: 2x wd velociraptors
> case: mountain mod ufo anodized black
> cooling: 8 san ace h1011's


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Price mine please...


----------



## Bacon

Bob Jeffery said:


> Price mine please...



Need to see more specs of your computer, like the case, psu, etc..


----------



## bebopin64

> Koolance WCing Case
> C2D E6550 OC'd 3.5GHz
> EVGA nForce 790i
> 8GB PC3 10666
> XFX GTX285
> 500GB Barricuda
> 20X DVD Burner​



hmm my post is appearently not longer than 1 character without this sentence


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Bacon said:


> Need to see more specs of your computer, like the case, psu, etc..


Um emachine case 580watt hec psu, foxconn motherboard,160gig wd hard drive,dvd/cd reader and writer, the rest is in the specs.


----------



## Bacon

bebopin64 said:


> koolance wcing case
> c2d e6550 oc'd 3.5ghz
> evga nforce 790i
> 8gb pc3 10666
> xfx gtx285
> 500gb barricuda
> 20x dvd burner



1050



bob jeffery said:


> um emachine case 580watt hec psu, foxconn motherboard,160gig wd hard drive,dvd/cd reader and writer, the rest is in the specs.



600


----------



## mac550

Price me please with 19 wide screen, g9, g15, g51 and vista home premium 64


----------



## Vizy

900-1000 $

mine?


> Antec True Quattro 1000W PSU
> amd 6000+ x2 CPU
> Asus M2a-VM MOBO
> 2gb Kingston Hyperx 5300 RAM
> 2x 300gb Velociraptor HDD
> 1 tb WD eco drive HDD
> Memorex lightscribe Multi Drive
> CoolerMaster cm 690


----------



## Bacon

vizy93 said:


> 900-1000 $
> 
> mine?



700


----------



## ScOuT

bebopin64 said:


> $0
> 
> vista 64bit is pissing me off so much.  i only play 3 games, and 2 of them arent working since i went vista 64bit.  So i would pay $0 for another system with 64bit.



It's not Vista causing your problems...I have been running Vista Ultimate 64bit on my laptop and Vista Home Premium 64bit since the day it was released about 2 years ago and never had any instability with any game. I have run maybe 3 dozen games and always been smooth as silk on both computers.


----------



## funkysnair

intel q6600
asus rampage formula
gainward 4850 asus 4850 (crossfire) -waiting on delivery of asus!
8gig kingston hyperx ddr2 1066mhz -ram waiting on delivery
corsair tx750 psu
sony/nec 20x dvdrw
4 uv cathodes
antec1200
genuine vista premium 64bit

air cooling
dominator ram cooler
antec spot cooler

water cooling
d-tek fusion V2 with quad nozzle
Swiftech MCP655
swiftech micro res
swiftech dual rad
"1/2 tubing
anti kink coils
uv blue veser one


----------



## just a noob

funkysnair said:


> intel q6600
> asus rampage formula
> gainward 4850 asus 4850 (crossfire) -waiting on delivery of asus!
> 8gig kingston hyperx ddr2 1066mhz -ram waiting on delivery
> corsair tx750 psu
> sony/nec 20x dvdrw
> 4 uv cathodes
> antec1200
> genuine vista premium 64bit
> 
> air cooling
> dominator ram cooler
> antec spot cooler
> 
> water cooling
> d-tek fusion V2 with quad nozzle
> Swiftech MCP655
> swiftech micro res
> swiftech dual rad
> "1/2 tubing
> anti kink coils
> uv blue veser one



i would say around 1500-2000(usd) depending who you sell it to


----------



## funkysnair

just a noob said:


> i would say around 1500-2000(usd) depending who you sell it to



hey thats not bad really


----------



## Kornowski

I'd say around £800 - 1,000 for yours Funky!



> Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3.2Ghz
> EVGA 750i SLI FTW
> 4GB Crucial Ballistix @ 850MHz
> 2 X 8800GTS G92 in SLI @ 734/1890/972
> Corsair HX520W
> Windows Vista Home Premium
> Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200.11 & WD 120GB
> Tuniq Tower LED
> OCZ XTC RAM Cooler
> Antec 900 (Modded)
> Acer 24" and Samsung 19" Monitors


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> I'd say around £800 - 1,000 for yours Funky!



yeh, do you want to buy it? ill sell it to you for £2000 as i dont like you much lol


----------



## DirtyD86

i didn't want my post to be biased, so i haven't read any of the other posts in this thread.... nevakonza... i would say between six and seven hundred dollars for that rig


----------



## just a noob

someone price my rig(again, changed my mind):



> cpu: q9650@4.5ghz watercooled
> mobo: asus maximus formula II
> gpu: gtx 285+9800gt for physx both watercooled
> ram: 4gb's of ddr2 mushkin
> psu: 1kw corsair
> hdd's: 2x intel ssd's(i hope)
> case: modded lian li 343b
> cooling: 8 san ace h1011's on 3 thermochill rads
> ek supreme is gunna be on the cpu, and ek fullcover on the gtx


----------



## mx344

My computer?
AMD 5200+
2GIGS Kingston value ram 800mhz
ASUS M2N-SLI
250GIG HDD seagate 32mb cache
ati 4670 GDDR4 saffire
Wireless G rosewill
420watt no-name psu
lite-on 22x dvd drive
apevia case w/ window/temp gauge
Vista HP 32bit


----------



## /\E

Price my rig, a friend is wanting it and I don't ever use it.


----------



## Gooberman

AMD Athlon 64 x2 3800+ 2.01 GHz
Evga GeForce 8500 GT
200 GB HDD
2 GB DDR2 Ram @ 667 MHz
rest I don't know (It's a compaq  )
also has a dent on top lol


----------



## gla3dr

How bout mine?


> *
> CPU: *AMD Athlon 64 3200+
> *RAM: *PC3200 2GB DDR
> *HDDs: *C:149GB // D:111GB
> *OPTICAL: *DVD RW +/- 16x dual layer // CD RW 52x32x52x // 1.44MB Floppy
> *GPU: *XFX GeForce 7600GT256MB AGPDDR3
> *PSU: *500W ATX Ultra V Series
> *MOBO: *K8M800M
> *OS: *Windows XP Home
> *Case:* Cicero Black Tooless Chassis


----------



## DirtyD86

i'm noticing a problem, everyone is asking for theirs to be done but no one is doing it for other people. come on guys, not that difficult. price the guy above you before asking for your own


----------



## Twist86

IF I told you 20 bucks...would you take paypal? 



> Core 2 Quad Q6600 GO @ 3.2Ghz-Asus Silent Knight II
> MSI P35 Neo-F (45nm Ready) V1.9 Bios
> Seagate Barracuda 250Gb Sata II
> Western Digital Caviar 400GB Sata II
> 4GB OCZ PC2-6400 Vista Gold Series @ 800 Mhz
> Asus Extreme 8800GT G92 512Mb
> Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Xtreme Fidelity 7.1
> Vista Ultimate X64



Id say $800 or in the ball park. If I got the vista disc + key.







> CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200+
> RAM: PC3200 2GB DDR
> HDDs: C:149GB // D:111GB
> OPTICAL: DVD RW +/- 16x dual layer // CD RW 52x32x52x // 1.44MB Floppy
> GPU: XFX GeForce 7600GT256MB AGPDDR3
> PSU: 500W ATX Ultra V Series
> MOBO: K8M800M
> OS: Windows XP Home
> Case: Cicero Black Tooless Chassis



Would be better to part the items but id say $150 tops. System is to old for normal use. It would be a interet PC. It is also AGP so no real good GPU upgrades for it.


----------



## DirtyD86

if you guys are selling your computers don't EVER list the overclock, if they ask about it be honest, but don't volunteer the information. if i am buying a system and i find out its been OCd i automatically cut off 25% in my mind


----------



## bebopin64

DirtyD86 said:


> i7 920
> Asus P6T Deluxe
> 6GB DDR3 1333
> XFX GTX285
> Generic DVD Burner
> 500GB Seagate
> Koolance WCing Case
> Vista Home Basic 64bit



@ just a noob:  ~$1100


----------



## Twist86

DirtyD86 said:


> if you guys are selling your computers don't EVER list the overclock, if they ask about it be honest, but don't volunteer the information. if i am buying a system and i find out its been OCd i automatically cut off 25% in my mind



That is true...I do the same thing with Hard Drives too....if it isn't new I cut the price in half with my mind. 
On CPU it would depend...certain people I would trust like Kornowski since he doesn't go balls to the wall on his Q6600 and he isn't a OC moron like some.

I prefer new + warranty stuff though.

I also undress pretty girls with my mind....I do more of the 2nd then the 1st.


----------



## Comp_Newb

How about mine?


> Windows XP SP3
> Asus P5nsli Motherboard
> 2.80 Pentium D. CPU
> 2GB of RAM
> Dual 256MB NVIDIA Geforce 7600 GS (Total of 512MB Combined)
> DVD-ROM Drive
> DVD Burner with Lightscribe
> 300GB Hard Drive
> Linksys Wireless G Adapter


----------



## DirtyD86

> How about mine?
> 
> Windows XP SP3
> Asus P5nsli Motherboard
> 2.80 Pentium D. CPU
> 2GB of RAM
> Dual 256MB NVIDIA Geforce 7600 GS (Total of 512MB Combined)
> DVD-ROM Drive
> DVD Burner with Lightscribe
> 300GB Hard Drive
> Linksys Wireless G Adapter



i would say maybe $200


----------



## Aastii

What bout mine...Never overclocked =D it is what is said in my signature.

Also, how bout my mums (boght pre built VERY cheaply, lets see if it is still worth it)

AMD Athlon 2.3GHz 4450e
2GB 6400 RAM
nvidia 6150 SE
300GB HDD


----------



## Aastii

Gooberman said:


> AMD Athlon 64 x2 3800+ 2.01 GHz
> Evga GeForce 8500 GT
> 200 GB HDD
> 2 GB DDR2 Ram @ 667 MHz
> rest I don't know (It's a compaq  )
> also has a dent on top lol



£300ish i'd have said


----------



## Kornowski

> Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3.2Ghz
> EVGA 750i SLI FTW
> 4GB Crucial Ballistix @ 850MHz
> 2 X 8800GTS G92 in SLI @ 734/1890/972
> Corsair HX520W
> Windows Vista Home Premium
> Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200.11 & WD 120GB
> Tuniq Tower LED
> OCZ XTC RAM Cooler
> Antec 900 (Modded)
> Acer 24" and Samsung 19" Monitors



What do you think?


----------



## DirtyD86

Aastii said:


> AMD Athlon 2.3GHz 4450e
> 2GB 6400 RAM
> nvidia 6150 SE
> 300GB HDD



i would give you $175


----------



## pdc76

Mine's in my sig. just don't forget to add for a 3.5" floppy drive, it's not listed, lol.


----------



## curtis73

I'm a noob... I'll bite.   Some of these components are worth 10 cents, but I put them in anyway.   Along with your price guess, give me your 2 cents on some of these components.  This was a computer that I built about 5 years ago and it sat collecting dust for a long time while I mangled four laptops.  I finally scrapped the notebooks and dusted off this trusty tower.

The reason I ask is because I plan on upgrading this tower; nothing serious, but probably a raid (I think my board has already has a raid controller) with four 250g HDs, step up to 4g memory, then use it for light home server, home studio use and video editing.  If I get really adventerous I might go with Ubuntu or something also, but I'm still pretty noob-ish.  These components were some of the better ones 5 years ago, just wondering if they'll suffice today.



> ASUS P4C800
> P4 at 3.2ghz, 800FSB
> 2g memory, PC3200 DDR
> XPpro SP3
> Antec Sonata 380WPS
> PCI 56k modem (hey, it was cool in War Games)
> 3.5 floppy drive (it was free, don't laugh)
> GF-FX5500AGP, 256mb
> Lite-on dual layer DVD+-RW 16x
> Audigy 2ZS Pro platinum with studio interface
> 6-1 card reader
> PCI firewire card
> Obvious Belkin LAN stuff
> 
> Some software that might be worth something:
> Cubasis VST 4
> Fruityloops studio 4


----------



## ArcAngelAssassin

Rigs in the sig, price it up. >


----------



## just a noob

@pdc, i would say around $1800 with stock aircooling on everything, probably $2300 with water(blocks are getting expensive )

@curtis, i would say around $250-$300(pentium 4/older systems don't sell for as much)

@arc, i would say around $800


----------



## SwetnK

http://www.computerforum.com/147173-new-forums.html

Can someone quote that?  I am actually selling it and a good price would be nice to know.  Also, if it matters, it runs at 77.6 Fahrenheit when surfing the web, and no more than 81 F when playing Battlefield2 on the highest settings

also the whole 2007 Microsoft programs, PS CS3, DW CS3, Bitdefender 2009.


----------



## just a noob

i could see you getting $500 for the computer itself, but no idea on the software


----------



## SwetnK

what about with a 20" LCD widescreen monitor added to it(60hz, 1680x1050)


----------



## Mez

What about mine lol?

Q6600 @ 3.6GHz
Crucial Ballistix 2x2GB (4 GB)
Western Digital 300GB SATA 32MB Cache
BFG GTX260 Core 216 
Silverstone DA1000 1000w 12v (1 rail) @ 80A
Silverstone TJ07 ATX Full Tower Case
ASUS Rampage Formula X48

*C0m3s w1th pr0n!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## just a noob

Alien! Where? said:


> What about mine lol?
> 
> Q6600 @ 3.6GHz
> Crucial Ballistix 2x2GB (4 GB)
> Western Digital 300GB SATA 32MB Cache
> BFG GTX260 Core 216
> Silverstone DA1000 1000w 12v (1 rail) @ 80A
> Silverstone TJ07 ATX Full Tower Case
> ASUS Rampage Formula X48
> 
> *C0m3s w1th pr0n!!!!!!!!!!!*



probably around $1500, still can't believe you got that farking tj07 free 

now somebody price mine lol


----------



## theblackdragon

just a noob said:


> now somebody price mine lol
> __________________
> cpu: Q9650@4.5ghz watercooled
> mobo: Asus maximus formula ii
> gpu: Gtx 285+9800gt for physx both watercooled
> ram: 4gb's of ddr2 mushkin
> psu: 1kw corsair
> hdd's: 2x 15.2k savvio's and 2x 500gb scorpio's
> case: Modded lian li 343b
> cooling: 8 san ace h1011's on 3 thermochill rads



$1250


----------



## Respital

Any idea what i could get? w and w/o monitor?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Respital said:


> Any idea what i could get? w and w/o monitor?



With monitor: $900

Without: $700-$750ish


How 'bout mine after I get my new GPU?

ASUS M3A78-CM mobo
AMD 64 X2 5000+ CPU
Corsair 400W PSU
EVGA 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 GPU
2GB Kingston 800 DDR2 RAM
120GB Seagate IDE HDD (need to upgrade that)


----------



## Mez

just a noob said:


> probably around $1500, still can't believe you got that farking tj07 free
> 
> now somebody price mine lol



The TJ07 is soooo ugly lol, but I love it, its sooooo roomy! I still can't belive I got it for free too


----------



## Irishwhistle

Alien! Where? said:


> The TJ07 is soooo ugly lol, but I love it, its sooooo roomy! I still can't belive I got it for free too



Well, it's certainly not ugly, but it's not pretty either... looks pretty standard I guess. I'd much rather have a HAF 932. That's awesome that you got it for free though.


----------



## Gooberman

Price mine!

______________________________________
Compaq
2.01 GHz AMD Athlon 64 X2
2 GB DDR2 667 MHz Ram
Evga GeForce 8500 GT 512 MB 
250W PSU


----------



## Bodaggit23

Do mine too! =D


----------



## Bodaggit23

gooberman said:


> price mine!
> ______________________________________
> compaq
> 2.01 ghz amd athlon 64 x2
> 2 gb ddr2 667 mhz ram
> evga geforce 8500 gt 512 mb
> 250w psu



$75?


----------



## Gooberman

yours I would says around $1000


----------



## just a noob

oh well, now i have a worthless rig


----------



## Irishwhistle

Price mine! 



> ASUS M3A78-CM mobo
> AMD 64 X2 5000+ CPU
> Corsair 400W PSU
> EVGA 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 GPU
> 2GB Kingston 800 DDR2 RAM
> 120GB Seagate IDE HDD


----------



## bomberboysk

Ok, while im here i might as well join in too, price mine, in sig!


----------



## Irishwhistle

bomberboysk said:


> Ok, while im here i might as well join in too, price mine, in sig!



Only if you price mine!


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Mine... it's in my siggy


----------



## CdnAudiophile

just a noob said:


> oh well, now i have a worthless rig



I'll take that worthless rig off your hands for Free, I'm nice like that. Heck, I will even pay for the shipping to me


----------



## CdnAudiophile

bomberboysk said:


> Ok, while im here i might as well join in too, price mine, in sig!



I would say around 850


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Irishwhistle said:


> Price mine!



In the 400 range


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Mine... it's in my siggy



$475ish


----------



## DarkTears

mine in sig pls.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Respital said:


> Any idea what i could get? w and w/o monitor?



Near the $425 mark


----------



## CdnAudiophile

DarkTears said:


> mine in sig pls.



Taking in depreciation around $1200


BTW all my above quotes are what I would pay for the computer USED.  They were obviously worth alot more new.


----------



## just a noob

hey thermal, you seem to have believable pricings, price mine, just keep in mind, this is what the case is going to look like(about)


----------



## CdnAudiophile

just a noob said:


> hey thermal, you seem to have believable pricings, price mine, just keep in mind, this is what the case is going to look like(about)



I would say around 1400-1450 with watercooling or about 1250 without.

Also that in that link that lian li looks quite amazing.


----------



## Gooberman

I want a lian li case I might get one!


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Gooberman said:


> I want a lian li case I might get one!



My last computer was in a black Lian Li V1000. Lian Li's have amazing build quality. They are definitely worth there money.


----------



## Dystopia

ok, dont look like i gotta price anything 

price this:

MSI K9N4 sli ready Mobo (socket AM2, upto 4gb ddr2 800 MHz RAM,l 4X240, 4Xsata, 2X IDE)
4GB DDR2 800 RAM (2GB corsair xms, 2gb ocz platinum)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ (2.7GHz)
8600GTS
Raidmax Scorpio case (black)
420W Raidmax PSU
80GB SATA Seagate barracuda + 40GB 2.5" toshiba (convertor used for IDE)
DVD Drive


----------



## laznz1

And mine in sig!!


----------



## Dystopia

yo lanz, i was first, so hush till i get my price!


----------



## laznz1

Elimin8or said:


> yo lanz, i was first, so hush till i get my price!



grrr lol fine btw its Laz for short


----------



## Dystopia

lol, kk, laz. But now, with posting, you drew more attention to yourself! stoppit!


----------



## Dystopia

anyone gonna price these 2 rigs (mine first)


----------



## just a noob

350 for elimina8or's, and 300 for laz's


----------



## laznz1

just a noob said:


> 350 for elimina8or's, and 300 for laz's



usd?


----------



## Archangel

alright, here goes

Q6600
Asus Maximus Formula (or Rampage Formula, depens on what I get back  )
4Gb Corsair XMS RAM (800MHz)
2 3870's (on watercooling)
1 250Gb disk and a 500Gb disk, both 7200 rpm
Thermaltake Kandalf LCS (full tower)


----------



## DirtyD86

archangel said:


> alright, here goes
> 
> q6600
> asus maximus formula (or rampage formula, depens on what i get back  )
> 4gb corsair xms ram (800mhz)
> 2 3870's (on watercooling)
> 1 250gb disk and a 500gb disk, both 7200 rpm
> thermaltake kandalf lcs (full tower)



$600 - $700


----------



## Dystopia

just a noob said:


> 350 for elimina8or's, and 300 for laz's



oh my GOD!! its ELIMIN8OR!!! No, "a" and no "t"(someone else did that)

 thanks for pricing mine first!


----------



## just a noob

Elimin8or said:


> oh my GOD!! its ELIMIN8OR!!! No, "a" and no "t"(someone else did that)
> 
> thanks for pricing mine first!



hey i'm sick  oh, and i almost typed "eliminator"


----------



## Archangel

DirtyD86 said:


> $600 - $700



hmmm...   thats about what I paid for it really.   (well, jsut a tad more, but that was almost a year ago)


----------



## Dystopia

just a noob said:


> hey i'm sick  oh, and i almost typed "eliminator"



lol! get better!


----------



## Shane

Bumpy...lets keep this thread alive.

Topic title changed to

The "What is it worth?" Thread

Thought we could use this thread for anything else your considering getting a price on too...it could be anything from cameras to cars....just anything.
Like to know how much things are worth before actualy listing them in that selling section? OR maybe dont want to sell them online but would like to just get a rough idea on how much something is worth beforehand?

This is the post 

We do ask that some pictures may help with the pricing we give


----------



## just a noob

whats a halo 3 xbox 360(use google if you want pics) with the 20 gb hd, one controller, hd tv/composite cables, and eight games worth(assassins creed, bioshock, command and conquer 3, frontlines fuel of war, gta4, guitar hero: aerosmith, halo 3, and saints row 2)?


----------



## Concept-V

This may be a silly question, but i've got a couple of old computer parts, really old from 1997.  It's a 32x Cd-rom drive and an 8mb video card.  Is that worth anything, or just toss it?


----------



## f.i.t.h

How much would you guys pay for the 8800GTS (G92) in my sig.
Overclocks well (haven't tried overclocking mem though), got a ~23% oc on core and shaders.


----------



## Concept-V

Nevermind.


----------



## pies

What would be a fair asking price for this.
I need to make atleast 75$ (plus total for parts)
1. slightly used antec 1200
1. Brand new asus p6t deluxe v2
1.brand new 1tb seagate hard drive
1. brand new 74gb wd raptor
6 gb gskill triple channel ddr3 1333mhz 3 gig slightly used
1. 4870x2 slightly used
1. brand new core i7 920
1. brand new cooler master v8 cpu fan
1. slightly used sata dvd burner
1. antec trio 850watt psu brand new
1. copy brand new windows vista home premium 64bit
And etc (ill add more if need be)


----------



## Kornowski

pies said:


> 1. antec trio 850watt psu brand new



I'll give you £50! Haha!


----------



## Sir Travis D

How much would a compaq v6210US with the following specs be worth? (laptop) I need to sell it
AMD Turion 64 Processor MK 36 2.0GHZ
1gb ram
80gb hard drive (5400rpm)
DVD burner
Nvidia 6150 Graphics card
15.4 inch screen, I think its 1280x1024
One missing key, though I might be able to find it


----------



## tlarkin

Any computer over 2 years old (unless it is a Mac) is probably worth around $200 maybe $300 tops

Any computer over 2 years old isn't worth much at all, maybe $100 to $200 max.

Anything over 5+ years old is a paper weight get rid of it.


----------



## lovely?

tlarkin said:


> Any computer over 2 years old (unless it is a Mac) is probably worth around $200 maybe $300 tops
> 
> Any computer over 2 years old isn't worth much at all, maybe $100 to $200 max.
> 
> Anything over 5+ years old is a paper weight get rid of it.



do you mean laptops and desktops?


----------



## tlarkin

lovely? said:


> do you mean laptops and desktops?



Both, Technology is the absolute worst investment you can make.  The second you open it up out of the box it depreciates in value and does so exponentially every week after that.

The only computers that hold their resell value are Macs.  Then again some of the Macs initially cost more than their PC counter parts.

I bought a HP business class laptop and sold it nearly 3 years later.  I paid 1100 for it and I sold it for 300 like 2.5 years later and that was only because I had everything and it was in mint condition.  Well, and business class machines will hold their value slightly higher than consumer machines.


----------



## lovely?

tlarkin said:


> Both, Technology is the absolute worst investment you can make.  The second you open it up out of the box it depreciates in value and does so exponentially every week after that.
> 
> The only computers that hold their resell value are Macs.  Then again some of the Macs initially cost more than their PC counter parts.
> 
> I bought a HP business class laptop and sold it nearly 3 years later.  I paid 1100 for it and I sold it for 300 like 2.5 years later and that was only because I had everything and it was in mint condition.  Well, and business class machines will hold their value slightly higher than consumer machines.



actually what i meant was in your post you said computers over 2 years old are worth $200-$300 tops, then said computers over 2 years old were $100-$200


----------



## tlarkin

lovely? said:


> actually what i meant was in your post you said computers over 2 years old are worth $200-$300 tops, then said computers over 2 years old were $100-$200



Heh up to two years old then over two years old I meant, just typed it out wrong


----------



## just a noob

needed to bump up an old post, but what would you guys pay for an e5200, 4 gigs of mushkin ram, and an asus maximus 2 formula


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

just a noob said:


> needed to bump up an old post, but what would you guys pay for an e5200, 4 gigs of mushkin ram, and an asus maximus 2 formula



Used? Probably around $225 or so.


----------

